# Pyraminus mod



## Artemissimo (Apr 22, 2019)

So I took a Pyraminx and removed one piece, and found out, that this is an awesome modification, cuz you can kinda move the pieces in a special way, what makes it way more fun to solve. Pyraminus, because its a Pyraminx minus one piece


----------



## Artemissimo (Apr 22, 2019)

Yes, carbon 5


----------

